
Ask HN: Do employers pay for Open Source work? - tomaszs
Recruiters sometimes ask about open source project work. That leads to a question. Do companies designate a fixed ammount of paid hours per day&#x2F;week&#x2F;month to work on these? What is your experience? How many hours of open source work does your employer pay you for?
======
HiddenCanary
I've not come across any companies that pay for open-source work if thats not
your primary role.

The reason that many recruiters ask if you contribute to open-source projects
is because it shows you have a passion for software development, because you
work on it in your spare time even if you are not being paid to do it.
Therefore an employer is more likely to choose you rather than someone who
just does it for a job.

~~~
tomaszs
Several following question pop up:

\- Is requiring from a person doing a job after job instead of fulfilling
private obligations fair?

\- Is this a good measure of passion , and moreover responsibility? People
with private obligations are discriminated with this measure. They can be
passionate during work but can not prove it, because they don't have time
after work for contribution.

\- If someone really is passionate about contributing to open source and a
company also indicates it is a job qualifications measure - should't the
company also be passionate and designate paid time for contribution?

